# Krav Maga



## kate.harts (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi! I'm new to MartialTalk and just trying to find my way around. I'm in the UK, on the Essex/Suffolk borders. Am just about to start running Krav Maga sessions in and around Colchester if anyone is interested? Instruction by Mariusz Starczyk who learnt his skills under the tutelage of Eyal Yanilov, world-renowned Krav Maga specialist.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## exile (Jan 18, 2007)

Greetings, kate, and welcome to MT, it's good to have you with us.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Kate!  

It would be great if you could ask your question in our Krav Maga forum...you may get a bit better response over there.

Glad you joined us


----------



## Drac (Jan 18, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## kate.harts (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Carol
It's taking me a while to find my feet around this website.  How do I find the Krav Maga forum please?
Hopefully I'll work out how to navigate myself around soon!
Thanks for your help.
Kate


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Kate, 

When you are on the main page www.martialtalk.com/forum scroll down until you see a forum under Western Martial Arts entitled Krav Maga.

Or, click here for a direct link to it 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=143


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome, Kate!  Glad to have you here!


----------



## kate.harts (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for your help Carol!
Kate


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2007)

Anytime


----------



## Kacey (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Domo Kun (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome and have fun


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome and it's good to see you here


----------



## Raiderbeast (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## Tames D (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------

